# 2. XC Rennen in Bad Salzdetfurth / Bundesliga Finale



## RobBj123 (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte euch jetzt schonmal auf _das_ Norddeutsche Mountainbike Event in diesem Sommer aufmerksam machen: 

Am 17. und 18. September richtet die Stadt Bad Salzdetfurth zusammen mit dem RSC Hildesheim das Finale der Mountainbike Cross-Country Bundesliga aus! Nach einer gelungenen Prämiere im letzten Jahr hat der BDR das Rennen in die Bundesliga aufgenommen. 

Allerdings soll es in Bad Salzdefurth nicht nur um die Elite/Lizenzfahrer gehen sondern auch den Hobbyfahrern und den Nachwuchsklassen werden hochklassige Rennen geboten werden. Diese werden bereits am Samstag an der Start gehen, am Sonntag folgen die Herren, Damen, U23 sowie die Junioren Lizenzfahrer. Mit hochklassigen Fahrerfeldern wird zu rechnen sein, da jeder, der in die Gesamtwertung der Bundesliga kommen will, am Finale teilnehmen muss.

Im letzten Jahr hat das Rennen bereits alle Erwartungen übertroffen: Bei bestem Wetter standen sehr viele Zuschauer an der Strecke und über 450 Fahrer gingen in den verschiedenen Rennen an den Start. 

Der Start des Rennen liegt mitten in der Innenstadt, von dort aus geht es durch die Stadt und dann hinauf in den Wald. Über Trails gehts dann teilweise sehr steil bergauf und dann über schöne Downhills zurück in die Stadt. Die Hobbyfahrer fahren über eine leicht entschäfte Strecke die nicht ganz so viele Höhenmeter aufweist, wie die "große" Runde, zu unterschätzen ist diese aber auch nicht!

Ich hoffe, möglichst viele von euch dort zu sehen, sei es als Zuschauer oder als Fahrer, aber ich denke so ein Mountainbike Event gabs in Norddeutschland schon lange nicht mehr! Mal sehen, was dann im nächsten Jahr kommt...

Ciao Robert

Weiterführende Links:
Bericht der Bike-Sport-News aus dem letzten Jahr: [1]
Offizielle Homepage des Rennens: [2]
RSC Hildesheim: [3]


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (6. September 2006)

Wer es noch nicht weiss, hier ein kleiner Tip für die Anmeldung zum Rennen am 16./17.09.2006 in Bad Salzdetfurth (liegt bei Hildesheim) und nicht weit von der Autobahn.

Am Samstag starten alle Hobby Fahrer und am Sonntag die Elite.
Ich kann diese Veranstaltung nur weiter empfehlen. Es ist nett organisiert und der Kurs hat so einige Tücken und Hindernisse. Aber lasst Euch selbst überraschen.

Viel Spass,

IGD  

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wer sich anmelden möchte, kann dieses unter der e-mail adresse tun:

*[email protected]*
*www.mtb.rad-net.de*

Hier ein Vorgeschmack aus der Bikesportnews im Internet.

Sportlicher Leckerbissen
Die Bundesliga der Cross-Country-Biker hat sich in den vergangenen Jahren zur attraktivsten Serie in Europa entwickelt. Die Zuschauerzahlen stiegen von Jahr zu Jahr, und immer häufiger finden internationale Stars der olympischen Disziplin den Weg zu den deutschen Rennen. Während bei den Damen die Russin Irina Kalentieva bereits dreimal die Gesamtwertung für sich entschied, scheint es 2006 auch zum ersten Mal bei den Männern ein Ausländer zu werden. Der Schwede Fredrik Kessiakoff führt vor dem letzten Lauf in Bad Salzdetfurth die Gesamtwertung an.

Außer den beiden Topfahrern haben sich bereits weitere Elite-Biker wie der amtierende Deutsche Meister Moritz Milatz (Freiburg) angekündigt. Allem Anschein nach werden in Bad Salzdetfurth auch Weltcup-Sieger, Weltmeister und olympische Medaillengewinner am Start sein, etwa der Schweizer EM-Superstar Ralph Näf. Für die Zuschauer wird das ein absoluter sportlicher Leckerbissen werden.

Strecke durch Altstadt und auf Sothenberg mit Zuschauerattraktionen
Die Streckenführung durch die historische Altstadt bietet dem Publikum kurze Wege und durch eine Rampe, Kamelbuckel und einen Pontonsteg auch optische Attraktionen. Drei LKW-Ladungen Erde werden in die Stadt gekippt und das THW baut eine schwimmende Brücke, damit die Biker die Lamme durchqueren können. »Wir wollen die Veranstaltung zu den Zuschauern bringen. Deshalb sind Start und Ziel in der Altstadt«, erklärt Thomas Kasten, Stadtkämmerer und Mitorganisator. Am Sothenberg werden die Fahrer jedoch die technisch anspruchsvollen Streckenteile erwarten.

Die Hobby-Biker jagen am Samstag über einen von 4,2 auf drei Kilometer verkürzten Kurs. Die Kids bleiben ausschließlich in der Altstadt. Und am Sonntag startet dann das Saisonfinale der Profis.

Vollgepacktes Rahmenprogramm
Das Rahmenprogramm ist vollgepackt mit Aktionen. Es gibt zum Beispiel eine Fahrrad- und Sportmesse genauso wie ein großes Kinderprogramm der Stadtjugendpflege. Ex-Profi-Bikerin Regina Marunde (Berlin), die 1996 Olympia-Siebte war, zeigt Tipps und Tricks mit dem Bike und weiht Interessierte bei einer Streckenbesichtigung in die Geheimnisse des (schnellen) Cross-Country-Bikens ein. Daneben erwartet die Zuschauer an beiden Tagen eine Riesentombola mit rund 2.000 Preisen. Neben DVD-Playern, Fahrradreifen, Helmen, Trikots usw. ist der diesjährige Hauptpreis ein nagelneues hochwertiges Diamondback-Mountainbike.

Am Samstagabend organisiert der Gewerbeverein eine Mega-Party. Ab 18:00 wird auf der großen Bühne am Hotel Kronprinz das Schierker Feuerstein Felsenfest beginnen. Ein Moderator von Radio 89,0 RTL hat sich vorgenommen, die Massen in Schwung zu bringen.

Wie schon 2005 wird es auch in diesem Jahr einen verkaufsoffenen Sonntag geben, so dass die Zuschauer den Sport mit einem Einkaufsbummel verbinden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlerider (8. September 2006)

Hi , ich bin letztes Jahr dort gestartet.  Die Strecke kann ich schwer empfehlen, auch der Abschnitt quer durch die Innenstadt macht richtig Spaß.
Im Wald ist alles dabei, was zu einer richtigen CC-Strecke gehört.

2005 waren unglaublich viele Zuschauer an der Strecke.

Also ein ideales Saisonabschlußrennen.


----------



## RobBj123 (8. September 2006)

Hi,

in dem Beitrag von Iron-Gun-D steht ja eigentlich schon alles... Nachzulesen sonst auch nochmal auf der Bike-Sport-News Homepage.

Die Ausschreibung findet ihr unter

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&mid=99&ID_Veranstaltung=7931&mode=ascr_detail

Anmeldungen sind natürlich immer noch möglich, am besten an 

[email protected]

Wer sich bis Sonntag anmeldet, bekommt sogar seinen Namen auf die Startnummer gedruckt!

Samstagabend vor der Party wird es noch eine Autogrammstunde mit dem Multivan Merida Team geben und Sonntag sind dann beide Deutsche Meister (Spitz/Milatz) am Start!

Wäre schön, wenn möglichst viele kommen würden, entweder zum selber fahren oder zum Zuschauen!

Bis dann,

Robert


----------



## Col. Kurtz (8. September 2006)

dabei! will ja in die gesamtwertung.. 

würde dann samstags kommen und zelten und dann vielleicht noch den montag anhängen. dann würd ich allerdings ne feste behausung bevorzugen..
kann mir jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## Leinetiger (8. September 2006)

Gibt es vorher noch ne Streckenbesichtigung?


----------



## RobBj123 (8. September 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es vorher noch ne Streckenbesichtigung?



Jup, Samstag nachmittag von 16:00 bis 17:30.

Ciao Robert


----------



## Leinetiger (9. September 2006)

also heute? wenn ja wo?


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. September 2006)

Hi,
wollte mich gerade online anmelden, aber dieses Anmeldeverfahren finde ich schon sehr Komisch, vor allen für ein Hobbyrennen. Und 40 Pfand für ne Startnummer die ich dann woll noch nicht mal behalten kann ist übertrieben. Dann verzichte ich lieber darauf das mein Name drauf steht.
Letztes Jahr wahr es nicht so "Quasi-Profesionell", damit vertreibt man sich schnell einige angagierte Nachwuchs- und Hobbyfahrer.
Die Strecke wahr letztes Jahr super, allerdings sollte man sein Bike schon beherschen, es waren doch sehr anspruchsvolle Abfahrten dabei und die Rampe in der Stadt erforderte einiges an Überwindungskraft für einen Hobbypiloten.
Also eventuell bis zum 16ten!
 

PS. wahr übrigens 41zigster 2005


----------



## Leinetiger (9. September 2006)

aber was geschieht dann mit der startnummer?
wenn doch der eigene name drauf steht, kann sie doch eh nicht mehr benutzt werden und warum dann 40 euro pfand?


----------



## Col. Kurtz (10. September 2006)

normalerweise krubbelst du bei der datasport-zeitmessung nur den transponder, der hinten auf der nummer klebt, ab. den rest kannst du behalten..


*kennt niemand ne gute unterkunft?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (10. September 2006)

Also... 

Meldungen kÃ¶nnen auch direkt an die Stadt Bad Salzdetfurth abgegeben werden, entweder per Mail an [email protected] oder per Fax an 05063-999111. Es werden _entweder_ 40â¬ Pfand fÃ¼r den Transponder genommen, oder man hinterlegt seinen Personalausweis. Lizenzfahrer hinterlegen die Lizenz. Die Startnummer darf man nach dem Rennen behalten.

Die Strecke wird am Freitag vor dem Rennen um 17:00 Uhr fertig sein (evtl. sogar frÃ¼her), ab dann ist das Training auf der Strecke mÃ¶glich. Es wird am Freitag um 17:00 Uhr auÃerdem ein "gefÃ¼hrtes Training" mit Regina Marunde geben.

Wegen einer Unterkunft wendet ihr euch am besten auch an [email protected] , da es einige verbilligte Einzelzimmer fÃ¼r Sportler gibt, die von der Stadt vergeben werden.

Stellt sich jetzt nur noch die Frage, wieso sich bisher so wenige Hobbyfahrer angemeldet haben... Die einzelnen Rennen wurden nach dem Ansturm vom letzten Jahr extra entzerrt um hohen Starterfeldern gerecht zu werden, und jetzt kommen nur wenige Anmeldungen. Warum?

Bis Samstag/Sonntag,

Ciao Robert


----------



## Leinetiger (11. September 2006)

das geführte training bezieht sich hoffentlich auf beide strecken oder?


----------



## RobBj123 (11. September 2006)

Ich denke, das wird sich arrangieren lassen... Hängt dann ja auch von den Teilnehmern ab.


----------



## 1298ep (12. September 2006)

Die Strecke ist identisch mit der vom letzten Jahr, außer der Pontonbrücke über die Lamme und den Kamelbuckel. Bin Sonntag gefahren, die Strecke zwar noch nicht abgesperrt, aber der Trail im Wald ist schon gewaltig ausgelutscht.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (12. September 2006)

RobBj123 schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen einer Unterkunft wendet ihr euch am besten auch an [email protected] , da es einige verbilligte Einzelzimmer für Sportler gibt, die von der Stadt vergeben werden.



hab da angefragt; der "thomas" weiß da nix von..


----------



## 1298ep (12. September 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> hab da angefragt; der "thomas" weiß da nix von..


Sowie ich das auf der http://www.bad-salzdetfurth.de/ sehe, gibt schon Zimmer ab 14 Euronen, vielleicht mit etwas Glück, obwohl es auch schon arg kurzfristig ist. Alternative Zelten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (12. September 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> hab da angefragt; der "thomas" weiß da nix von..



Ruf mal Olaf an: 05063-999189. Kannst auch auf mich verweisen (Robert Meyer).

Ciao Rob


----------



## Col. Kurtz (13. September 2006)

RobBj123 schrieb:
			
		

> Ruf mal Olaf an: 05063-999189. Kannst auch auf mich verweisen (Robert Meyer).
> 
> Ciao Rob



wieder der thomas..  
hab jetzt aber n gscheites zelt aufgetrieben und am schwimmbad sind die sanitären anlagen anscheinend nicht fern..
wenns schifft is das halt nix.


----------



## RobBj123 (13. September 2006)

Hmm, ich fürchte, dann kann ich auch nicht weiter helfen... Vielleicht probierst dus nochmal bei http://www.hotelsonneneck.de/ , die hatten vor kurzem noch was frei... Aber eigentlich bist du reichtlich spät dran, ist ja doch eine relativ große Veranstaltung. 

Rob


----------



## Col. Kurtz (14. September 2006)

trotzdem danke!
spät dran bin ich deshalb weil ich unverhoffterweise nicht allein komme. ansonsten penn ich immer im auto.
aber jetzt hab ich mich schon fürs zelten entschieden. zumindest sa auf so. mach mir da keinen kopf mehr, will ja n radrennen fahren und nicht in irgendwelchen domizilen rumflacken.. 
so auf mo wird man ggf vermutlich auch kurzfristig was finden..


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. September 2006)

Weiß jemand wo Ralf Näff geblieben ist ?
Auf dem double war er noch vorn, im Wald war er weg.
Nach dem Rennen meckerte Karl Platt noch Jose Hermida " Have you seen Näf, he rides like a Canibal an then...he goes home"

Fotos in meinem Album


----------



## Col. Kurtz (19. September 2006)

hab ich mich auch gefragt..

---

ansonsten wars übrigens klasse! weiter so!  

..aber macht was gegen den staub!


----------



## RobBj123 (19. September 2006)

Ich fands ganz schön 

Fotos: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=13931


----------



## phiro (20. September 2006)

zu Ralph Näf:

in der ersten Runde oben am Ende des Anstiegs stand er und hat an seiner Kurbel/Kette rumgefummelt, keine Ahnung was da war
hatte dann sicher auch keinen Bock mehr, weil ehe er das ganze Feld wieder überholt hätte wäre es nichts mehr mit Podium geworden, da hat er sich halt eher in den Urlaub verabschiedet (ist ja gleich weiter in die Toskana)

hab ihn dann nur rumstehen sehen relativ weit unten im Anstieg, hat dort den Jose Hermida etwas angefeuert 

@Rob

hast du zufällig Bilder der Startnummer 53 gemacht (Fuji-Klamotten)
wäre schön wenn ja, da wäre ich dran interessiert  

gruß Phil 

P.S.: schöne Veranstaltung, gute Strecke, viel Publikum


----------



## RobBj123 (21. September 2006)

phiro schrieb:


> @Rob
> 
> hast du zufällig Bilder der Startnummer 53 gemacht (Fuji-Klamotten)
> wäre schön wenn ja, da wäre ich dran interessiert
> ...



Nein leider nicht.... Hättest du mal vorher was gesagt  Wie liefs bei dir?

Ciao Rob


----------



## phiro (21. September 2006)

RobBj123 schrieb:


> Nein leider nicht.... Hättest du mal vorher was gesagt  Wie liefs bei dir?
> 
> Ciao Rob



schade, kann man halt nix machen, wusste ja auch vorher nicht das du Bilder machst, sonst hätte ich schon was gesagt  

lief leider nicht so gut, hab im Moment nicht so die Form und an dem Tag auch noch schlechte Beine dazu, da ging nicht viel
hab dann auch noch zwischendurch Nasenbluten bekommen und musste deshalb anhalten, naja wenigstens ohne Platten und Sturz (bis auf einmal im Staub steckenbleiben und umfallen) durchgekommen 

aber trotzdem schöner Ausflug gewesen, gelungenes Event, hat alles gepasst, Rennen war halt nur arg lang (2:21h CC-Rennen muss nicht unbedingt sein  )

gruß Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (21. September 2006)

Moin Moin,
jepp, es hat mir auch unglaublich viel Speß gemacht. Es war wirklich eine grandiose Veranstaltung, super Organisation, obergeile Strecke und ein super Publikum.
Wenn in der kommenden Saison wieder ein Lauf in Bad Salzdetfurth ausgetragen wird, bin ich wieder dabei.... 

Gruß Beppo 

ein paar Fotos


----------



## Col. Kurtz (23. September 2006)

du hast meinen käptn erwischt:  ..


----------



## Beppo (25. September 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> du hast meinen käptn erwischt:  ..



...kurz vorm "einfädeln" in die, freundilcherweise hart erarbeitete, Spurrille. Reinrollen, Lenker loslassen, Gleichgewicht halten und ab geht´er; der Peter 
Wenn´s  nicht passt, ist ja noch ein Baum da, zur Richtungskorrektur...


----------



## Col. Kurtz (25. September 2006)

..jaja. den hab ich mehr als einmal mit der schulter touchiert. die stelle ist imo grenzwertig vom gefahrenpotential her.(wegen den bäumen)


----------



## phiro (25. September 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> ..jaja. den hab ich mehr als einmal mit der schulter touchiert. die stelle ist imo grenzwertig vom gefahrenpotential her.(wegen den bäumen)



naja, ist halt ne Bundesligastrecke, man muss nur die Geschwindigkeit dem eigenen Fahrkönnen anpassen


----------

